# The BEST equestrian competition!!



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

_I posted this somewhere else but I think it fits best here actually! So:_


It surprises me that some people haven't heard of the World Equestrian Games! In reality "WEG" is actually more important to equestrian riders than the Olympics, believe it or not! This year it's being hosted in Lexington, Kentucky.

Please watch my video, it's an advertisement for it, but I tried to make it interesting! It has dressage, eventing, show jumping, vaulting, driving, reining, endurance, and paraequestrian all in one video! 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-riding/best-equestrian-competition-62689/#ixzz0x1JNqrqO






(Just click play and it will start playing!)


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool video, are you from the states? if so, do they come on tv?


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

**

Thanks so much for watching!
Yes I'm from the states, and honestly I'm not sure :/. My guess as of now is that they will be shown online on a live stream sort of thing, but you would have to pay to be able to watch it most likely.

I bought this year's Rolex on live stream, and it costed $19.99, so maybe WEG will do the same sort of thing! As for TV, my honest guess would be no, but I really don't know!


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I watch the WEG on TV every four years! A few years ago Irish rider Dermot Lennon won the Individual Showjumping


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

so excited to see this year's WEG in person!! 

I'm moving to KY for college TOMORROW and have tix for the eventing XC and SJ! yay!


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

eventerdrew said:


> so excited to see this year's WEG in person!!
> 
> I'm moving to KY for college TOMORROW and have tix for the eventing XC and SJ! yay!


Lucky duck! That should be so much fun!


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Lucky! For some reason the US doesn't like to broadcast equestrian events very much :/.

And eventerdrew-- that's exciting! What college are you going to? And do they have an equestrian team? Sorry it's just that I'm a junior in high school and need to start figuring out where to go, and I want to go somewhere in the east (KY, VA, NC, that sort of area)


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

KendallAR- Great vid!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

KendallAR- I am going to Midway College in Midway,KY. Yes they have a h/j team, a dressage team, and a western team!


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you! 
And ohhh yeah I've looked them up a lot, but aren't they an all-girls school? I don't think I'd want to go to one of those :/


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I cant wait for the WEG, I dont know if it will be on tv in the UK but im sure ill read about it! Apparently our reining team are really in for a shot, watch out USA!


----------



## KendallAR (Aug 18, 2010)

Good luck!!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My coach is actually riding in the WEG - unfortunately I can't go but I'll be watching online!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Anabel- who is your coach??


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Tickets arent getting sold like they thought they were, so ticket prices for some stuff has gone down to a cheaper more affordable price._


----------

